# PAKISTAN - Stadium and Arena Development News



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

ISLAMABAD - Jinnah Stadium (80,000)

This stadium was built back in the 1970s alongside the national sports complex. It was recently renovated to host the SAF (South Asian Federation) games in 2004. It is regularly used as a football stadium by the national team and the local PTV Football Club. It also contains a track for athletics use.

I'm not sure if it's capacity is actually 80,000. Those are the numbers on Wikipedia and i cannot find any other source. If i had to guess, i'd say it's capacity should be between 50-60 thousand.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

LAHORE - Gaddafi Stadium (60,000)

The Gaddafi Stadium is a Cricket ground. It is one of the most well known Stadiums amongst fans of Cricket. This stadium is also known for holding a very unique title, hosting World Cup Finals for two different sports. Field Hockey in 1990 and Cricket in 1996.

Before 2009, International Cricket matches were held at the stadium regularly as other teams would tour Pakistan. In 2009, however, a terrorist attack on the Sri Lankan National Team just outside the stadium led to Pakistan being stripped of hosting international matches and the stadium hasn't been used much since.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

LAHORE - National Hockey Stadium (45,000)

This stadium is located right beside the previously mentioned Gaddafi Stadium. It is the country's biggest Field Hockey Stadium. Recently, it was used to set the world record for most number of people singing a national anthem in sync as well as the largest flag in the world.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Miscellaneous Stadiums*

*MIRPUR, AJK - Quaid-e-Azam Cricket Stadium (16,000)*
Recently constructed by the local community.









*MUZAFFARABAD, AJK - Muzaffarabad Cricket Stadium (Unknown Capacity)*
Regularly used as a training ground by the national team.

















*KARACHI, SIND - National Cricket Stadium (34,228)*
One of the oldest in the country.

























*RAWALPINDI, PUNJAB - Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium (25,000)*

















*MULTAN, PUNJAB - Multan Cricket Stadium (40,000)*

















*FAISALABAD, PUNJAB - Faisalabad Hockey Stadium (36,000)*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The PCB (Pakistan Cricket Board) is building a new Cricket Stadium in the Capital, Islamabad. The Capacity is 50,000 people. Construction was halted a few months back due to a lawsuit by the CDA (Capital Development Authority).

More info here and here.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Any renders of the proposed new stadium?


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*ISLAMABAD - Liaquat Gymnasium (10,223)*

Built in the 70s, this indoor stadium can host sporting events such as Boxing, Badminton and Basketball.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ Any renders of the proposed new stadium?


Not yet. If it turns up, i'll update it here. Most of the updates are available on this local forum though.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*MIRPUR, AJK - Quaid-e-Azam Cricket Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*ISLAMABAD - Jinnah Stadium (48,700)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*LAHORE - National Hockey Stadium (45,000)*

































If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Pakistan


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^ All decent stadia. I guess slight renovation will make them truly international standards one. My favorite is National Hockey Stadium in Lahore. It is not only huge but has a unique design. 
I'm from India and I wish you guys the very best.


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Guys is it possible to make a common thread for Upcoming Asia Cup 2014? 

like a place where fans from Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Sri LAnka and Afghanistan can all find easily and make posts?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) are now in the process of constructing a cricket stadium in the city of Islamabad,* the capital of Pakistan. Islamabad does not currently have an international venue and the major stadiums in the country are in Rawalpindi, Karachi, Peshawar, Faisalabad, Multan and Lahore.
> 
> *The newspaper Dawn, quoted PCB chief Najam Sethi, “We will restart construction within six months and will try to complete the stadium quickly.” PCB had got the land for free and they are planning to build a stadium that will accommodate 50,000 spectators.*
> 
> However, international cricket taking place in Pakistan anytime soon looks doubtful. No international team has toured Pakistan after the 2009 attacks on the Sri Lankan team bus. Afghanistan did play a short series against Pakistan A in 2011 and an International XI played a couple of exhibition encounters in 2012. The recent attacks on Karachi airport are a setback on their plans to host cricket again.


http://www.cricketcountry.com/news/pcb-plan-to-construct-stadium-in-islamabad-153372


----------



## Hishaamtariq (Mar 22, 2014)

Any Updates on the New Cricket stadium in Islamabad? hno:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Hishaamtariq said:


> Any Updates on the New Cricket stadium in Islamabad? hno:





RMB2007 said:


> ^^ Any renders of the proposed new stadium?


Render of the PCB Cricket Stadium in Islamabad


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Yeah, I've seen it in that thread. Like a giant white chocolate covered doughnut.


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

MansoorBashir said:


> Render of the PCB Cricket Stadium in Islamabad


I've made a separate thread for it, it's under proposed stadiums


----------



## RoboRaz (Feb 12, 2015)

Newly built stand at the Gaddafi stadium Lahore seems to be taking shape


----------



## abbas1075687 (Oct 22, 2016)

http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wMC9RCxn5xE

National stadium revonation is going good so far. Grass has successfully grown properly.


----------

